# Happy Birthday, Kevin 242



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Hope you have a great B-Day, man!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Happy bday :devil:


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy b-day to U


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Happy B-Day, K-man! Hope yours as good as mine was yesterday..BTW don't you just hate having your B-day overshadowed by X-mas?


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Yes Yes, Happy Birthday Kevin242!!! Hope you have a vonderful day and get all the prop making stuff that your heart desires! You've done some sweet things, can't wait to see what else you have up your sleeve! :devil:


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Happy B Day, kevin242. Grave grabbers all around.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday Kevin! Hope you had a good one.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

HAppy Horrorday


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

happy b-day!!!!!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday Kevin242!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Happy belated birthday!


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Happy Birthday


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey Thanks, All!
I've been really busy with work lately (making up for all the haunt "leisure time" I took). I appreciate the kind wishes and look forward to talking to you guys about the coming season (maybe another contest!) 
8)


----------

